# [SOLVED] which cpu do I need? Intel,AMD,ect



## renostarman (Jun 30, 2007)

Im buying a new computer and Im confused as to which way size, speed ect i need.
It will be used primarily by my mother for online poker, bridge, e-mail ect. No heavy duty gaming at all, but i would like to be able to buy a flight sim and run google earth and space ect.
Do i want a Dou core? or less? Im sure I want a 2gig type but other than that Im confused. Any thoughts you guys have would be much appreciated!
thx Chuck


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: which cpu do I need? Intel,AMD,ect*

Hi Chuck, :wave:

If you post your budget and what country you live in we can recommend a good computer.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: which cpu do I need? Intel,AMD,ect*

A cheap yet powerful Athlon64 will be enough power for what you plan to do.


----------



## G3tTeCh[help]% (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: which cpu do I need? Intel,AMD,ect*

you need AMD athlonx2


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: which cpu do I need? Intel,AMD,ect*

If you are building your own computer motherboards for Intel processors generally tend to be higher quality so I would look at an E4400 or E6320 if you are tight on the budget.


----------



## renostarman (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: which cpu do I need? Intel,AMD,ect*

Thx ev1! I live in the US and want to send less than $500. Considering having Dell build one-or order from their outlett store. I know these are basic dumb questions, so i appreciate your time.
I dont want to buy more than I need-but don't need to cut costs to much either, and don't want an obsolete comp out of the box either


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: which cpu do I need? Intel,AMD,ect*



G3tTeCh[help]% said:


> you need AMD athlonx2


Considering what he's requested that seems a bit much. I love AMD and use them exclusively on my custom builds, but an X2 would be overkill for things like online poker and the like. Even an Athlon XP would suffice.


----------



## renostarman (Jun 30, 2007)

*is this system any good?*

im thinking of ordering this from dell any thoughts would be welcome! thx evy1
PROCESSOR	Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E4400 (2MB L2 Cache,2.00GHz,800 FSB)	edit
OPERATING SYSTEM	Genuine Windows® XP Home Edition	edit
MONITOR	No Monitor	edit
MEMORY	2GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz- 2DIMMs	edit
HARD DRIVE	250GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache™	edit
OPTICAL DRIVE	16x DVD+/-RW Drive	edit
VIDEO CARD	128MB NVIDIA GeForce 8300GS	edit
SOUND	Integrated 7.1 Channel Audio	edit
KEYBOARD & MOUSE	Dell USB Keyboard and Dell Premium Optical USB Mouse	edit
FLOPPY & MEDIA READER	13 in 1 Media Card Reader	edit
MODEM & WIRELESS	56K PCI Data Fax Modem	edit
OPTIONAL PORTS	IEEE 1394a Adapter	edit


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: is this system any good?*

Thats fine if no gaming is involved look and see if they have something from hp like it as the motherboard will be better.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: is this system any good?*

i merged your threads please dont start multiple threads.over the exact same thing.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: which cpu do I need? Intel,AMD,ect*

Thanks pharoah =) If you are doing ANY gaming dont go with that video card as you can barly run counter strike with a 8500gt


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: which cpu do I need? Intel,AMD,ect*

It would work but I generally tend to stay away from Dell towers, especially the newer ones because they use an uncommon Micro-BTX form factor and low quality Intel motherboards.

Take a look at HP towers which will be better.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: which cpu do I need? Intel,AMD,ect*



1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Thanks pharoah =) If you are doing ANY gaming dont go with that video card as you can barly run counter strike with a 8500gt


your welcome i sent the op a message with a link.so he would know where to look for his thread's.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: which cpu do I need? Intel,AMD,ect*



1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Thanks pharoah =) If you are doing ANY gaming dont go with that video card as you can barly run counter strike with a 8500gt


Which version of CS 0wn3d? I can run CS:1.6 and CS:CZ on integrated graphics and get smooth frame rates.


----------



## renostarman (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: which cpu do I need? Intel,AMD,ect*

thank you every one! sorry about the multiple thread i just scrwed up the first one and didnt no how to delete it in the edit-c


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: which cpu do I need? Intel,AMD,ect*

no problems multiple posting is against the rules here.so i simply fixed it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: which cpu do I need? Intel,AMD,ect*



TheMatt said:


> It would work but I generally tend to stay away from Dell towers, especially the newer ones because they use an uncommon Micro-BTX form factor and low quality Intel motherboards.
> 
> Take a look at HP towers which will be better.


listen to what matt is telling you here.he knows what he is talking about.

overall the build looks good,but like owned pointed out for any heavy games.that video card may be a bit weak.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: which cpu do I need? Intel,AMD,ect*



TheMatt said:


> Which version of CS 0wn3d? I can run CS:1.6 and CS:CZ on integrated graphics and get smooth frame rates.


Source you should have seen him lagging like a little ...... at a lan my and my buddy with the 8800 that you helped with his stuff were getting 120-280 fps :heartlove he also laggs on garys mod, unreal turnniment 2004 and thats all hes got on there so far but the 8500 sucks so i assume the 8300 sucks more.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The 8300 is pretty low end, but it should run Source just at all low settings. The 8600GT or GTS will handle Source fine.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

manufactured PC's will have no overclocking capabilities


with the E4400 that would be a real poke in the rear / the E4400 will overclock very nicely and give you plenty of muscle later when you may discover you want it, but with a manufactured rig you cant!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Additionally the Intel motherboards are very poor overclockers. You might be able to get a 4% overclock with ClockGen, but thats about it. Not worth it for that low an increase IMO.


----------

